# co-sponsorship for UK spouse visa



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

My husband is a British citizen. He runs a small business of souvenirs. Unfortunately, he is not earning this much that he can sponsor me for my spouse settlement visa. Can a close member of my husband's family or a close friend can co-sponsor me for my UK spouse visa? If yes, then what is the procedure of cosponsorship and where can I get co-sponsorship form? Please help me in this problem, I am really worried. We have been married for the last 2 and a half years and now we want to settle down in UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is a British citizen. He runs a small business of souvenirs. Unfortunately, he is not earning this much that he can sponsor me for my spouse settlement visa. Can a close member of my husband's family or a close friend can co-sponsor me for my UK spouse visa? If yes, then what is the procedure of cosponsorship and where can I get co-sponsorship form? Please help me in this problem, I am really worried. We have been married for the last 2 and a half years and now we want to settle down in UK.


That is no longer allowed under the new rules. Your UK husband's income must be £18,600, or you can supplement with joint savings (missing amount x 2.5 plus £16,000). So if you are, say, £2000 short, you'll need £21,000. The only way third party can help is by giving your husband gifts of money to bolster his savings - he has to have the money in his account for 6 months before you can apply.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

that is a really sad news for me.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

What are the guidelines if my husband tries to call me on the basis of his business? Still he'd need to have 18,600 pounds in his earnings?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bluemoon82 said:


> What are the guidelines if my husband tries to call me on the basis of his business? Still he'd need to have 18,600 pounds in his earnings?


What do you mean by 'call me on the basis of his business'?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I mean he is doing business though small one. Can't he sponsor me on the basis of his business?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bluemoon82 said:


> I mean he is doing business though small one. Can't he sponsor me on the basis of his business?


Yes, but his profit from the business must be at least £18,600 a year. If he has certain other unearned income, such as investment, property rental etc, it can go towards the minimum, and savings, on the basis of 2.5 times the missing amount plus £16,000. So if he is £2000 short on income, he needs savings of 2.5 x 2000 plus 16,000 or £21,000.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks Joppa. You are very nice.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Joppa,

I have another question from you. Does the below quotation apply on me as well as I am a non native belonging to an Asian country or it is only for the spouse who belongs to a European country. 

"If your British spouse/partner were to get a job in another EU/EEA country, like France, and you both go and live there for a length of time (unspecified but a minimum of 6 months would be a sensible guide), then you can apply for EEA family permit to come to UK with your spouse, bypassing UK spouse visa rules (called Surinder Singh judgement). There is no financial requirement if you are both coming to UK together, the permit is issued free and you can apply for a five-year residence card after arrival, giving you a proof of the right to work. After 5 years you can apply for settlement (permanent residency)."

If my husband gets a job in France, can I join him in France and then I apply for spouse visa from France? Please shed light on this issue. I'll be really grateful!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bluemoon82 said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I have another question from you. Does the below quotation apply on me as well as I am a non native belonging to an Asian country or it is only for the spouse who belongs to a European country.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the biggest issue is, will he get a job in France? There is a current thread from someone in France who has been unable to get a job, no matter how hard he tried. Speaking fluent French will be essential to start with, unless you are only going to work with expats. France has serious unemployment problems and many locals can't get jobs either. So unless your husband has a friend or relative who can give him a legitimate job (with contract, etc), this is a long shot. You will also need a visa for France. I believe you need a Schengen short-term visa and then apply for residence permit once there.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Due to recession in a lot of European countries, the rules for immigrants seeking work has toughened up very much. Many countries require a minimum income figure or savings to prove one has to have enough to support themselves, without a strain on the particular countries resources.
Private health insurance is also 'a must' for non EU citizens, 
Unless your spouse has a particular qualification for a job, which a local of that country cannot do, then there is virtually no chance of getting a job in any European country at the moment.
Spain has very high unemployment, England has also high unemployment as does France. 
Speaking the language of the country where you want to live, and understanding culture of the people is very important to get by, on a day to day basis.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP's husband is a British citizen so he will have the right to work in France on the same terms as any French national, and will be eligible for French health service once he starts contributing to health scheme through work, or rely on EHIC for the first 3 months. His wife will also be eligible. But as I've stated, having the right to work and actually getting a job is an entirely separate matter.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

My sister in law has a proper job. what if her company offers me a job and I go on work visa? Can I still live with my husband and can start a family? Please let me know. i am sorry I am bothering you again and again but there are chances that I consider work visa option.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Please let me know as soon as possible. I'll be grateful!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bluemoon82 said:


> My sister in law has a proper job. what if her company offers me a job and I go on work visa? Can I still live with my husband and can start a family? Please let me know. i am sorry I am bothering you again and again but there are chances that I consider work visa option.


Are you highly qualified? Is the company a registered sponsor already or do they fulfil the requirements and are willing to get a license? Can the company offer you a job and prove that no British citizen, settled person or EU national can be found to do that job?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes ALKB, i think you are right, with Uk's and other parts of Europe's unemployment levels so high, anybody wanting a job and to settle in a particular country from outside the EU must have qualifications for a job that no other Brit in this case could do. It is the same in Spain, very difficult with new rules for anybody to settle or work without proof of regular income, new rules for enforcing tax and high penalties for tax evasion, paying into the state health system,so as to cause no burden on the state, which I think is only fare.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. I'll ask my cousin and yes her company is a registered company.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bluemoon82 said:


> Ok. I'll ask my cousin and yes her company is a registered company.


Not a registered company, but a sponsor for visa registered with Home Office?
I think UKBA will suspect a scam because your potential employer is a relative and you are trying to circumvent spouse visa rules.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for such a precious information. Thank you so much.


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That is no longer allowed under the new rules. Your UK husband's income must be £18,600, or you can supplement with joint savings (missing amount x 2.5 plus £16,000). So if you are, say, £2000 short, you'll need £21,000. The only way third party can help is by giving your husband gifts of money to bolster his savings - he has to have the money in his account for 6 months before you can apply.


When you say 'supplement with joint savings' does it mean that I can show my savings even if I'm working abroad (outside UK) to reach the required £18,600?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ronaldgo69 said:


> When you say 'supplement with joint savings' does it mean that I can show my savings even if I'm working abroad (outside UK) to reach the required £18,600?


Yes, but in that case you need £62,500 in combined savings to meet the maintenance requirement (18,600 x 2.5 plus 16,000).


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but in that case you need £62,500 in combined savings to meet the maintenance requirement (18,600 x 2.5 plus 16,000).


If we are unable to meet the maintenance requirement... can we show our property investments instead to meet the requirement?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You can use any _returns_ from investments (e.g. rental income, interest, dividends) but the _value_ of the investment portfolio isn't taken into account.


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

2farapart said:


> You can use any _returns_ from investments (e.g. rental income, interest, dividends) but the _value_ of the investment portfolio isn't taken into account.


With my wife not meeting the financial requirement she will not be able to bring our children to UK to live with her. That's bad for us  ... thanks for the info Joppa.


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

ronaldgo69 said:


> With my wife not meeting the financial requirement she will not be able to bring our children to UK to live with her. That's bad for us  ... thanks for the info Joppa.


Thank you also 2farapart for the information... u guys are a big help...


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

If i have savings of say 5,000 or more pounds, would it help in my spouse visa processing? Though I am not a british national?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

bluemoon82 said:


> If i have savings of say 5,000 or more pounds, would it help in my spouse visa processing? Though I am not a british national?


No, unfortunately not. They would not be taken into account even if you were a British citizen. Only savings over the amount of 16 000 pounds held for at least 6 months are taken into account... The first 16 000 pounds of your or your husband's savings do not count at all, it's like you don't have them at all.

I am not 100% sure how it works and what your situation is, but unless your husband is earning 18600 pounds a year (or he is earning close to that and can take up a part time job for 6 months to supplement his earnings to the amount of 18600 pounds a month), and you don't have any significant savings (over 16000 pounds, which you or your husband have held for over 6 months), the only other option is your husband finding a job in any EU country, doing it for 6 months and then you applying from that country. I am not sure how good or bad the situation is in various countries, but I think the amount your husband would have to earn per month is not that big, I think a year or so ago it was like 600 pounds a month or something ridiculously small like that. But this may have changed. If it hasn't, however bad the employment situation in the EU is, I don't think finding a job that pays 1000 EUR a month in for example Germany, would be impossible. But then again, I could be wrong. You probably have to research your options and see which one works best for you.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello - unfortunately, £5,000 won't be enough because of the way the amount is calculated. As Joppa explained a little earlier: 


Joppa said:


> That is no longer allowed under the new rules. Your UK husband's income must be £18,600, or you can supplement with joint savings (missing amount x 2.5 plus £16,000). So if you are, say, £2000 short, you'll need £21,000.


So, as an example, if your husband earns £12,000 from his business, that means he's £6,600 short. UKBA wants you to multiply that shortfall by 2.5 (so that would be £6,600 x 2.5 = £16,500) and then add a further mandatory £16,000 (everyone using savings must start with an initial £16,000) - so you would jointly need to show you have £32,500 in an account for at least 6 months. Obviously, this is just an example and it depends on how much your husband makes each year.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I got married in december 2009 and since then I am waiting to join him in UK. . I am so so sad. It hurts me. Unfortunately my husband is not earning the required amount.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

bluemoon82 said:


> I got married in december 2009 and since then I am waiting to join him in UK. . I am so so sad. It hurts me. Unfortunately my husband is not earning the required amount.


Not sure that it's any consolation, but many people face a similar problem. My solution to that is always to work my **** off, chasing and getting any job that comes along in order to meet the shortfall, be it a visa requirement, a house purchase deposit or anything else, but not everyone agrees... my partner certainly thinks there are limits to how many hours a day one can work


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bluemoon82 said:


> I got married in december 2009 and since then I am waiting to join him in UK. . I am so so sad. It hurts me. Unfortunately my husband is not earning the required amount.


I am sorry that everything seems to be bad news right now. 

Was there a specific reason why you didn't apply under the old rules before 9 July this year? If so, has this reason now been taken care of?

Could your husband join you in Pakistan?


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes everything is a bad news when you are in trouble 

There were some documents which were absent and I realized it when i went to submit the application. Now it seems difficult that I get all the documents as I stated earlier that my husband's income is not near 18,600. We are thinking of the way which Joppa stated in another thread. I hope I join my husband soon. He cannot come to Pakistan because his family needs him.


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Hello - unfortunately, £5,000 won't be enough because of the way the amount is calculated. As Joppa explained a little earlier:
> 
> 
> So, as an example, if your husband earns £12,000 from his business, that means he's £6,600 short. UKBA wants you to multiply that shortfall by 2.5 (so that would be £6,600 x 2.5 = £16,500) and then add a further mandatory £16,000 (everyone using savings must start with an initial £16,000) - so you would jointly need to show you have £32,500 in an account for at least 6 months. Obviously, this is just an example and it depends on how much your husband makes each year.


Do we have to show a joint savings of £32,500 or £62,500?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

ronaldgo69 said:


> Do we have to show a joint savings of £32,500 or £62,500?


If the sponsor does not have a job in the UK, then the savings should be £62,500.

If the sponsor has a job in the UK which pays less than 18600 pounds a year, then the amount of savings needed depends on how much money the sponsor earns from his/her job. How the amount of savings is calculated is clearly explained in the post above.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

ronaldgo69 said:


> Do we have to show a joint savings of £32,500 or £62,500?


It depends on how short on £18,600 pa you are.

If you earn nothing whatsoever, then you are a full £18,600 short, so (£18,600 x 2.5) + £16,000 is £62,500. If you earn some, but not all of £18,600, then use the amount you're missing to calculate the savings required.

Either of you can hold the amount, or you can hold it jointly. You just need to show that it's been in one of your accounts for at least 6 months and is not a loan (UKBA will want information on where the money came from).


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ronaldgo69 said:


> Do we have to show a joint savings of £32,500 or £62,500?


You mentioned that you have children - remember that the £ 18,600/62,500 are for a couple . With children, the required amount would be higher.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah - well spotted, ALKB!

Yes, the extra amounts for children who don't have British citizenship are as follows...

An extra £3,800 for the first child
And £2,400 for every subsequent child

So, as an example, if you have two children, the threshold is £24,800 rather than £18,600, and so any savings you provide must be calculated from what you lack of this amount instead.


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Ah - well spotted, ALKB!
> 
> Yes, the extra amounts for children who don't have British citizenship are as follows...
> 
> ...


Say for example my wife is only earning £12, 000 pa and we have 2 children, the computation would be £24, 800 - £12, 000 = £12, 800 x 2.5 + £16, 000 = £48, 000, is this correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ronaldgo69 said:


> Say for example my wife is only earning £12, 000 pa and we have 2 children, the computation would be £24, 800 - £12, 000 = £12, 800 x 2.5 + £16, 000 = £48, 000, is this correct?


Yes, if you have no other allowable sources of income such as investment and rentals.


----------



## ronaldgo69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, if you have no other allowable sources of income such as investment and rentals.


Thank you so much guys..


----------

